# Ich suche den Schal von Chuck Bass



## Death_Master (13. Juni 2009)

Hi, ich suche mal wieder ein Kleidungsstück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dieses Mal ist es der Schal von Chuck Bass aus der Serie Gossip Girl.
Wäre toll, wenn mir jemand sagen könnte, wo ich den in Deutschland finden könnte (bestellen oderso).

Hier ist noch ein Bild:
[attachment=7977:80314p2_...ck_scarf.jpg]

Ein ähnlicher Typ würde mir auch reichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße,
Death


----------



## Davatar (15. Juni 2009)

Schwer zu sagen wo Du sowas finden kannst. Ich würds mal in nem Anzuggeschäft probieren und dort nach Seidenschals fragen. Denn es sieht irgendwie schon ein Bisschen aus wie wenns aus Seide wär und eher aus teurerem Metier stammen würde.
Sieht zwar nicht so aus wie das, was Du möchtest, aber vom Stoff her finde ich geht es wohl in diese Richtung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das wär dann ein Seidenschal von dieser Seite. Aber die Preise sind doch recht happig:
105 € für nen Schal...naja wers braucht...aber ich denk ein Schauspieler wird sich sowas wohl schon leisten können/wollen.


----------



## Death_Master (18. Juni 2009)

Das hilft mir schonmal, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bitte helft mir aber weiter suchen, ich brauche den Schal unbedingt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

